# Favorite Furry Pic - Post it!



## Nick (Jul 28, 2009)

No Yiff!!! And only post one. 

Here is mine. 






The one on the left is my favorite. XD


----------



## Lithel (Jul 28, 2009)

Sorry for the size. o_o
I've always really liked this one. Her tail.
<3


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 28, 2009)

It's hard to say my favorite picture, there are so many great pictures in different styles. But when it comes to uniqueness I got to say this


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 28, 2009)

so cute ^^


----------



## Randerwolf (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## ChapperIce (Jul 31, 2009)

Could you also post the artist with the picture if you have it? It'd be very helpful for those of us who like the picture and would like to se emore of that person's work C:


----------



## Asswings (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## TopazThunder (Aug 3, 2009)

I could never understand the logic of picking only one favorite of anything; why limit yourself? Alas...






The artist is Loupgarou ( http://www.furaffinity.net/user/loupgarou/ ) And for the Gods' sakes check him out; his work is amazing.


----------



## Nick (Aug 3, 2009)

lol cause then you really have to think about it. That's when you learn things.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 3, 2009)

NO YIFF
WHAT THE FUCK
uhhh

...

hmm





I missed Chapper's comment.
UH.
TRIAD FOX.
You can miss the name amongst all of the everything.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 3, 2009)

My favorite album brought to life and as furries.  It's from _Scenes From a Memory_, and it's a picture of Nicholas looking into the mirror and seeing Victoria Page in the reflection.  So fucking awesome 






Picture by Kampidh on FA.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 3, 2009)

This fandom really needs more Science Fiction related artwork.  Picture by This Guy.


----------



## TopazThunder (Aug 3, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> This fandom needs more Science Fiction related artwork.  [/QUOTE]
> 
> Agreed wholeheartedly. You know about the artist Strype? He does some top-notch sci-fi work.
> 
> ...


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 3, 2009)

the only non-pornographic, Sailor Moon Furry pic in existance: (other than shots of the Animates [ones a crow, ones a cat, ones a Selkie, ones a Mouse etc}





the one on the left is Artemis the right Luna.... ikncase you dont know


----------



## Blue2k (Aug 3, 2009)

It's just that cute :3


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## SailorYue (Aug 3, 2009)

Blue2k said:
			
		

> It's just that cute :3


isnt it tho :3

now i wnna go find the pics of all the Animates... most of them are furries (do butterflies counta s furry )


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 3, 2009)

JosephRaszagal's avatar





I love this avatar like you don't even know.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 3, 2009)

Does this count?


----------



## Nick (Aug 3, 2009)

I have to admit, some of these aren't quite what I expected lolz


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## Foxsicle (Aug 3, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> My favorite album brought to life and as furries.  It's from _Scenes From a Memory_, and it's a picture of Nicholas looking into the mirror and seeing Victoria Page in the reflection.  So fucking awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Death is not the end...it's only a transition.
I love that album. xD


----------



## onewingedweasel (Aug 4, 2009)

by http://pseudo-manitou.deviantart.com/
and it was a hard call cause there are a lot of artist out there i adore.
of course my adult choice would of been Gabriel by Dark Natasha
im so in love with that rabbit....
hard call though. a lot of prettier images i like out there but this one always stays with me


----------



## Jelly (Aug 4, 2009)

onewingedweasel said:


> by http://pseudo-manitou.deviantart.com/
> and it was a hard call cause there are a lot of artist out there i adore.
> of course my adult choice would of been Gabriel by Dark Natasha
> im so in love with that rabbit....
> hard call though. a lot of prettier images i like out there but this one always stays with me



I have a massive print of his Krakken Arise graphic art.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 4, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


>



Hawt.


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 4, 2009)

Foxsicle said:


> Death is not the end...it's only a transition.
> I love that album. xD


 
You got that right, and you're awesome, btw.  That line is incredible, right at the end of "Fatal Tragedy" transitioning into "Beyond This Life".....oh my god.....


----------

